

Kickstarter: The class I wish existed before I ran my campaigns - kepano
http://www.skillshare.com/Kickstarter-The-class-I-wish-existed-before-I-ran-my-campaigns/1100080328/1286496733?via=profile
My co-founder Jesse Genet and I are teaching a Skillshare class about how we crowd-funded Lumi through Kickstarter and raised over $280K.<p>Like many of you, Jesse and I were flying by the seat of our pants when we started Lumi. We launched our first Kickstarter campaign back in 2009 when the site was brand new, and then a second last July. We had pretty good instincts about how it would work, but have distilled them into more practical advice. These are some of the tips and cautionary tales of crowd-funding I wish I had heard 3 years ago.<p>We’ve run the workshop in person with great success (see Skillshare endorsements). Would love to see some of you join in.
======
kepano
My co-founder Jesse Genet and I are teaching this Skillshare class about how
we crowd-funded Lumi through Kickstarter and raised over $280K.

Like many of you, Jesse and I were flying by the seat of our pants when we
started Lumi. We launched our first Kickstarter campaign back in 2009 when the
site was brand new, and then a second last July. We had pretty good instincts
about how it would work, but have distilled them into more practical advice.
These are some of the tips and cautionary tales of crowd-funding I wish I had
heard 3 years ago.

We’ve run the workshop in person with great success (see Skillshare
endorsements). Would love to see some of you join in.

